# Reciclaje de componentes de un chasis de TV a válvulas



## anilandro (Abr 10, 2010)

Para los que no vivimos en ciudades grandes, el reciclaje es la mejor fuente de componentes, y si encima estos han de ser de electrónica clásica, no queda otro remedio que sacar lo que se pueda de viejos chasis que no merezcan ser restaurados.

Este trabajo es sobre el aprovechamiento de un viejo chasis de TV valvular, en que los componentes no sólo han de ser desmontados, sino también identificados.













El trabajo completo es accesible en: 02510-Reciclaje_componentes_VALV - La Web de Anilandro

Saludos a todos


----------



## aure (Abr 23, 2010)

Hola anilandro.

Como siempre estupendo en tus post.. no como yo que lo hago todo mas chapucero.
A mi me gusta mucho acumular chatarra electronica y sobre todo tecnologia de la de antes, que viene muy bien para no comprar tanto, si es que lo encuetras.

muchos saludos y encantado de leerte.

aurelio


----------



## anilandro (Abr 26, 2010)

En mi caso, el problema de los componentes, es vivir en una isla en que hay un sólo comercio de la Srtª Pepis, pero es que la actividad no da para mucho más. En mi ciudad, por ejemplo, quince años atrás, cuando yo tenía mi servicio técnico, había unos 15 talleres más... ahora no queda ni uno.
Y el problema se agrava con componentes antiguos. Buscando se encuentran cosas por Internet, en ebay o el los apartados de compro-vendo-cambio de algunos foros dedicados, pero el problema es que los portes a menudo duplican el precio de los materiales.

Un saludo


----------

